# White Fuzzy Stuff?



## Sarge (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm dealing with something similar...

Lately I've been spot treating a white almost translucent type of algae or fungus with flourish excel and it's breaking down and coming off of my anubias nana petite...

My uncle had it in his tank and said that hydrogen peroxide can remedy it, but after further research, it does kill it, but also the soft tissue of other plants if not dosed accurately, and hydrogen peroxide can really harm, even kill your fish, so for me this was not an option.

I read Tom Barrs post about another type of fungus or algae where he stated dosing KNO3 and a full on blackout can remedy the root problem instead of treating the symptom.

Researching the net I found that BBA isn't always black, and talking to an employee at my LFS, showing me another plant with the same algae or fungus, he said it was a type of hair algae that an SAE will eat...

I know it isn't on your plants, but my driftwood grew tufts of it in certain areas as well...

I went with the KNO3 and blackout on my 20g tank, removed the fish and dumped a handful of fish flakes in there, letting the filters run, sure as rice is white and the sky is blue, the white stuff went away, and the NO3 did a number for my Cabomba wich is stronger and greener than ever. My water was orange because of the waste, but after 2 water changes and a new scape, all is good, still haven't introduced fish yet.

My 55g, I had Hydrogen Peroxide on standby, but reading peoples posts on spot treating Excel to BBA or certain algaes, I've done it the past 3 days, and yet again, a plus as just 30 minutes ago, it started to break off and my anubias is looking algae/fungus free...

So if it is the same thing I had, then those are options that I took to get rid of it, and one worked wonders, the other is still working. Hopefully someone can give you more scientific insight as to how and what it is. Goodluck


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Well I have spoke to a few other people. I have heard many things. Some people say uneaten food turns white like this and also someone said it is just a fungus that should come off and go away by it self with just time. I actually just picked it off and hopefully it stays away. If i see it again I will look into it further. Im hoping it was just the uneaten food situation 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

How old is the tank? Or i guess more importantly how long has the driftwood been in the tank? Sometimes new wood will get a fungus on it that sounds similar to what your are seeing. Usually clean-up crew fish / shrimp will eat it and/or it will eventually go away on its own, but it isn't harmful. Is it only growing on the wood? If so, my guess would be wood fungus. Do you have a picture? 
*edit* missed the part on the first read-through that said you couldn't get a pic...nevermind :tongue:


----------



## LiquidEric (Jan 16, 2004)

My guess is also wood fungus. I have lots of driftwood and one piece i haven't had in tanks that longs starts to get white cotton like growth after a few weeks in the tank. Never hurt my fish but i always take that wood out since i dont like the look of the fuzz.


----------



## andulrich4all (Nov 24, 2008)

The tank has been established for almost 5 months. I put the wood in there about 1 month after I started this tank. I actually got the wood from a local spring. I scrubbed it really good, and even pressure washed it. Then I let it sit out in the sun for a week. 

I picked off the white stuff last night. Hopefully it just doesn't come back 

If it does however, I will try to take a picture. I have been messing with my camera and I think I got it to where I can take pictures of my tank pretty clearly.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------

